# Binding advise on 3 bindings-uncanted vs canted



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey,

Wondering if I could get some advise from the good people on here.

I currently ride the Flow NX2-AT. Having a lot of issues getting into binding. I basically have to loosen the straps every time my foot re-enters. Which to me defeats the purpose of those bindings. Thinking of going to the normal type of binding. 

The bindings I am looking at are the Burton Cartel, Ride Capo, or Union SL. I have to admit that I do like the Aluminum base plate a bit. 

Ok for the canted part--with my Flows which are canted, the outside part of my feet start to hurt a bit when I ride. I don't know if that is due to the higher outside part of the binding. Don't know how much the canted bindings affect feet- all I hear about is they are betters on knees, but my knees are fine, its my feet that are hurting.

Union is the one with a non canted base so part on me wants to try those to see if they are better on my feet. But I don't keep wanting to drop $200+ on bindings until I find the right one. 

Looking for your expert opinions on this one. 
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My guess. Your bindings aren't set up right and you have them too tight. That is causing your issue with using the ratchets every time and the pain in your foot. Flows don't need to be that tight to get complete response.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

I have the same bindings. Last season I only adjusted the straps once or twice. You must have them too tight. Loosen them off and make sure all snow is out before u try to get back in. Obvious I know, but just in case


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

Cool thanks. I am going up to Keystone tomorrow and I won't tighten them as much and see if that helps.


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

Just curious, what stance angles and width are you running.


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

my width is 19 to 20 inches depending on the board. I usually keep my foot close together. my front foot is 24 and back foot is 12. I like the higher angles.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

CK93 said:


> my width is 19 to 20 inches depending on the board. I usually keep my foot close together. my front foot is 24 and back foot is 12. I like the higher angles.


How tall are you?


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

5'9" 210 lbs


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

to follow up, I was able to get my back binding dialed in right. the front is still an issue. I had to tightened the ankle strap when I was boarding, then loosen it a bit while on the lift. I couldn't find a happy medium. But i was having serious heel lift with my front as well. I took my boot back to Christy's and they did a bit more molding to the boot. Hopefully this helps. They are getting better. I think I used to old school. The bindings I rode before this had 3 straps on them. Burton Flex bindings from the 90's. They are still in good, but trying to get with the times with newer bindings. I think part of it is I am used to a binding with no movement at all from the calf down. Thinking I need to bindings with an actual ankle strap instead of the pad on Flow's. Don't get me wrong, the Flow's are good, but for me, I need something a bit more ankle support.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You got fit poorly for boots, that's a start. And 19-20in at 5'9 is your other issue. Widen you stance. At your height a minimum of 21, especially with a 3* canted binding.

NX2's are a responsive and supportive binding. If you don't like the way they ride that's fine.


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

yeah, I think when i was picking boots, I was picking for the wrong reason. I was wanting ones with a small imprint. I held up 10.5 Burtons with 10.5 Salomons and and the Burtons were an inch smaller. I went with the Burtons to get less toe and heel drag. I learned my lesson. But I think we finally got the boots set up with the proper support. When I go up again and the boots still don't work, I will probably look at new boots, ones with more ankle support.

Not trying to knock the NX2s, they are great bindings. Just need to get the right setup for me. I think I want to try a non canted pair since that is what I am used to riding. Riding a 20 year old board and now going to a totally new everything take a bit of getting used to. I was kinda shocked they don't have 3 strap bindings anymore.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I meant to mention it earlier but boot fit has a huge effect on how well Flows work. More then any other binding. If there is nay slop in the boot then that will go right to the binding. 

I really want to encourage you to try out a drastically different stance for a whole day. Something closer to 18/-15 and 22" wide. Also a great way to see what your natural stance is is to stand on your board in socks with no bindings on it with your shoulders in line with the board. Then close your eyes and do full squats (thighs parallel to the ground) As you do the squats adjust your feet (angle and width) until you feel it is as comfortable and "controlled" as possible.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I am riding an 3 year old pair of Burton Tributes, size 11 with 2013 NX2-AT bindings for about a month now and find them to be very solid with no issues whatsoever. :thumbsup:

Make sure you have the power strap centred on your boot. You should have the same amount of ladder strap on each side of your foot, both front and back. Take the time OFF the hill to get your boot / binding setup very close to ideal. If you have done this, you should only have some very minor tweaking to do once you are riding.

Also check to see where the canting pad is positioned. It is adjustable, ( small screw under your heel which is a huge ice magnet, only minor downside that I have discovered) and see if moving it will help with your issue.


----------

